

Many Microsoft servers are powered by Linux - lawlit
http://searchdns.netcraft.com/?restriction=site+ends+with&host=microsoft.com&lookup=wait..&position=limited

======
komapc
AFAIK, the servers itself are all-microsoft, most brobably netcraft.com is
confused by load-balancers (akamai or something similar)

------
thirsteh
The "Linux" servers are Akamai's.

------
laserDinosaur
This has been going on since windows NT launched (as in, that's when people
first found out). They just outsource a lot of their website load to external
hosts who run Linux.

------
mnml_
Akamai isn't Msft they just have subdomains pointed to it

------
lawlit
Talking about "dogfooding"
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food>

